# Azalea Scarf/cowl pattern



## cgthomps (May 4, 2013)

I hope this pattern attaches...here's hoping.

When you click on the "download" button, it should be on your computer as long as you have some type of word processing program on your computer...let me know if there are problems. It worked on mine.


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

This is beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

I love it. Thank you.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank You :thumbup:


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

pretty thank you :-D


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

That is so pretty, thank you!


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

I got the pattern but no picture


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks.


----------



## granker (Apr 3, 2012)

I didn't get the picture but got the pattern. I have an old computer. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm puzzled. The pattern is written for working flat, but at the bottom you mention working it in the round. Wouldn't you need to alter the stitch pattern in order to work in in-the-round?

For those looking for the photo, there's a very large photo of it at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-265171-1.html


----------



## cgthomps (May 4, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm puzzled. The pattern is written for working flat, but at the bottom you mention working it in the round. Wouldn't you need to alter the stitch pattern in order to work in in-the-round?
> 
> For those looking for the photo, there's a very large photo of it at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-265171-1.html


If it is worked as a scarf, I don't think there will be a right or wrong side. Done as a cowl, there is a definite right side. I did not adjust anything else. I am going to make another as a scarf & see how different it looks!


----------



## Charlene12 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you for the pattern. Very pretty.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Lovely pattern. Thank you.


----------



## kleiner (Mar 15, 2014)

What ply is "sport or fingering weight yarn"?


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern, Tessa28


----------



## cgthomps (May 4, 2013)

kleiner said:


> What ply is "sport or fingering weight yarn"?


That highly depends on who is spinning the yarn. My guess is a 2-3 ply would be about right the majority of the time.


----------



## kleiner (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks for that


----------



## SuperK (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you for sharing; it is beautiful


----------



## SuperK (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you for sharing; it is beautiful


----------



## penelope (Feb 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm puzzled. The pattern is written for working flat, but at the bottom you mention working it in the round. Wouldn't you need to alter the stitch pattern in order to work in in-the-round?
> 
> For those looking for the photo, there's a very large photo of it at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-265171-1.html


I have the same question, Jessica Jean.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Here it is as a pdf for those of us who don't have Word on our computers. I checked for permission first before I posted it. 

Thanks for sharing with everyone! It looks so pretty!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love the pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Very pretty pattern. I am bookmarking it for later. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dvcafton (May 14, 2014)

That is really pretty. Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## scot_belle (Feb 10, 2013)

cgthomps said:


> I hope this pattern attaches...here's hoping.
> 
> When you click on the "download" button, it should be on your computer as long as you have some type of word processing program on your computer...let me know if there are problems. It worked on mine.


THANK YOU. I am not normally much of a cowl person, but this one is lovely.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you, very nice scarf/cowl. Could be handy to use as stocking stuffers


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern, very pretty.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

cgthomps said:


> If it is worked as a scarf, I don't think there will be a right or wrong side. Done as a cowl, there is a definite right side. I did not adjust anything else. I am going to make another as a scarf & see how different it looks!


I have same question as JJ. Also I haven't done provisional cast on before. When do you take out scrap yarn? Which row? Thx.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

virginia42 said:


> I have same question as JJ. Also I haven't done provisional cast on before. When do you take out scrap yarn? Which row? Thx.


When joining the live stitches on the needle to the provisional cast-on, one removes - slowly, stitch-by-stitch, the provisional cast-on and places those stitches on a needle (same or a tad smaller) in order to either work a three-needle bind-off or Kitchener stitch. Short answer: remove the provisional cast-off when finished knitting.



cgthomps said:


> If it is worked as a scarf, I don't think there will be a right or wrong side. Done as a cowl, there is a definite right side. I did not adjust anything else. I am going to make another as a scarf & see how different it looks!


When changing a pattern from knit-flat-back-and-forth to knit-in-the-round, it is usually necessary to change the stitches from k to p (or vice-versa) on alternate rows - usually a row without any patterning = no yarn-overs, decreases, cables, etc.

If one does *not* do that, the appearance of the finished fabric is completely different.

http://knitting.about.com/od/knittingskills/qt/Coverting-Pattern-Stitches-Knit-In-Round.htm

http://cag.kp.images.s3.amazonaws.com/NING/tutorial%20PDFs/flatvsround.pdf

http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/daily/archive/2007/10/08/converting-stitch-patterns-for-working-in-the-round.aspx

http://www.laylock.org/resources/circular-knitting/


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Lovely cowl. Thank you for sharing! :thumbup:


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh I love it. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Seahawker (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. Beautiful pattern and love the colors.


----------



## Bostonmama (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you, it sounds great!


----------



## bent needles (Jan 22, 2012)

keep going down. The pix is at the bottom.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Very beautiful. Thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## tinker44 (Mar 27, 2014)

I am not able to bring up the Azalea Scarf pattern. I am definitely not computer savvy. Can you help me please? You do beautiful work. Love the scarf. It is beautiful...would make a wonderful gift. Thanks.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

tinker44 said:


> I am not able to bring up the Azalea Scarf pattern. I am definitely not computer savvy. Can you help me please? You do beautiful work. Love the scarf. It is beautiful...would make a wonderful gift. Thanks.


On page 2 in my post there is a pdf download that should open for you. It may be that your computer doesn't use the word processing program she used. If you still can't open it let me know.


----------



## tinker44 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you so much for helping me with this pattern. I love it. Everyone here knows so much about knitting and other crafts plus you all are so good with computers. Thanks, again I really appreciate the help.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Very nice. Will put on my to-do list. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

can you convert to PDF?


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Lovely pattern!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------

